# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military organisations >  Joint Artificial Intelligence Center (JAIC), Washington, DC, USA

## Airicist

ai.mil

twitter.com/DoDJAIC

twitter.com/DODCDAO

linkedin.com/company/dod-joint-artificial-intelligence-center

Joint Artificial Intelligence Center on Wikipedia

Chief Digital and AI Officer - Craig Martell

----------


## Airicist2

tradewindai.com

linkedin.com/company/tradewind-ai

----------

